# Time for a new  meat thermometer.



## hooked on smoke (Nov 16, 2021)

Hello,
I think I toasted my Thermopro TP20 while doing the burn in on my new MB gravity unit. The smoker was up to 400ish and the TP20 was reading some weird mumbo jumbo. Now when I plug in the probes and turn it on it reads 108. California temp was well under that.
Any how, what would you all recommend as a replacement in the same price range. Or, should I just get another TP20.
I see that the Smoke unit by Thermoworks is on sale for 30% off. Early Black Friday deal.
Your suggestions would be a big help in my decision.

Thanks


----------



## sandyut (Nov 16, 2021)

Im not familiar with the TP...  But ThermoWorks makes real good stuff.  I have a few of their single probe DOT thermometers and the MK4 instant read.  Love them all.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 16, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Im not familiar with the TP...  But ThermoWorks makes real good stuff.  I have a few of their single probe DOT thermometers and the MK4 instant read.  Love them all.


Thank you sandyut for your response.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 16, 2021)

Were you using both probes during the burn in? I bought a pair of generic probes from Walmart last year there were on sale for around $5. They were smaller in diameter and I thought they would be better in the meat for IT.
Took him home plugged them in and sure enough they work perfectly!
They were a two pack in the grilling Supply section.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 16, 2021)

Just get new probes...

As for the Smoke..   I have 2 of them...  just got my second one and used it for first time this past weekend ..   They are great units..  and the customer service is second to none ...


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 16, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Were you using both probes during the burn in? I bought a pair of generic probes from Walmart last year there were on sale for around $5. They were smaller in diameter and I thought they would be better in the meat for IT.
> Took him home plugged them in and sure enough they work perfectly!
> They were a two pack in the grilling Supply section.


Cool, I will definitely look into this. Thank you.
Hopefully it's just the probes and not the unit itself.


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 16, 2021)

Only the probe in the grill should be damaged. Did you use both during the burn in?


----------



## dr k (Nov 16, 2021)

sandyut said:


> Im not familiar with the TP...  But ThermoWorks makes real good stuff.  I have a few of their single probe DOT thermometers and the MK4 instant read.  Love them all.


The Thermapens are made in Worthing, UK by Electronic Temperature Instruments, Ltd. Thermoworks markets them out of Utah with their own therms. Thermoworks have mentioned that if you don't order the Thermapen through them they won't honor the 2 or 3 year warranty but there are authorized dealers like Ace Hardware where I've seen them for sale. Good therm but confusing business relationship with Thermoworks. That maybe why there are so many Thermapen open box, damaged box, cosmetic blemishes, sales demos and reburbished sales on these since there's a calibration department in Utah so no sending back to UK but now just about all thermocouple 2-3 second instant read therms have a built in calibration feature if needed vs sending into Thermoworks. The Thermopro TP-19 instant read on amazon and instore at lowes is one I've had for a couple years with thermapen fearures.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 16, 2021)

My TP-20 finally bit the dust a couple of months ago. Was a great unit for a long time but it would only read in Celsius towards the end. Then I left it out in the rain on accident and that did it in.

Replaced it with an Inkbird IRF-4S with 4 probes. They were running a special so got it for $45 I think. Great unit so far love having the 4 probes.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 16, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Only the probe in the grill should be damaged. Did you use both during the burn in?


No just 1.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 16, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> My TP-20 finally bit the dust a couple of months ago. Was a great unit for a long time but it would only read in Celsius towards the end. Then I left it out in the rain on accident and that did it in.
> 
> Replaced it with an Inkbird IRF-4S with 4 probes. They were running a special so got it for $45 I think. Great unit so far love having the 4 probes.


Good info.
How funny I have the same Inkbird unit. I tried it Saturday for the 1st time and it appeared to be 10-15 degrees higher than my instant read. I'll have to do a boil/ice test to check it.
Thank you for sharing


----------



## hooked on smoke (Nov 17, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Just get new probes...
> 
> As for the Smoke..   I have 2 of them...  just got my second one and used it for first time this past weekend ..   They are great units..  and the customer service is second to none ...


Good to know, thanks.


----------

